# New NSFW Furry Group



## Zeldrith (Feb 15, 2017)

*Furry Frontier*
A new Friendly *NSFW* Furry Group on Facebook.
Its a 18+ but we have rules and regulations. We also censor our stuff.
We have a Group Chat on Messenger and a Discord Server.
Our community is still small but we're full of nice and respectful individuals.
Anyone interested, feel free to join! The group is currently growing, we need your help.
Link to the group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1733721250275265/


----------

